# Seed  Bay Seeds



## ozman (Nov 14, 2009)

Wel I took a gamble on seedbay,bought 10 mazar i shariff beans.
Took a week to get the money there,a week to get my beans,at least this time I had a good transaction.
Just in case anybody else ever wondered about them.
Now lets hope they are healthy and what I ordered 


:holysheep: 


ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2009)

I love seed bay... i hve ordered a cpl different strains and the freebies were great....My current grow is mostly seed bay seeds...


----------



## indicaman (Nov 17, 2009)

Ditto----only bought one time and it was off seedbay.  Was in Alaska at the time and took a month to get the beans.  Long time but satisfied with quality.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 29, 2009)

I have been getting PPP as freebies from them lately, but I was getting mazar. Hope you don't get the mazar freebies with yer order!:doh:


----------



## Locked (Nov 29, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I have been getting PPP as freebies from them lately, but I was getting mazar. Hope you don't get the mazar freebies with yer order!:doh:



I got the PPP freebies too...hve you grown any of them out? Curious about them...


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 1, 2009)

Ive got some of the PPPs at seven weeks into flower right now.  They are a vigorous plant and grow quite fast.  Right now they are in very low temps out in the shed so it has def effected my yields but they still look great.  I figure they still have a couple weeks to go.  I got them as freebies from Seed Botique.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 9, 2009)

Just got my MOD beans from SBay in the mailbox this weekend. Came with Chrome's Blueberry Chunk for freebies.


----------

